# The Mountain from 'Game of Thrones' Breaks 1,000-Year-Old Weightlifting Record



## Phoe2006 (Feb 4, 2015)

The Mountain from 'Game of Thrones' Breaks 1,000-Year-Old Weightlifting Record


HafthÃ³r BjÃ¶rnsson Thor new world record 2015 - YouTube







As if there was any doubt,Hafthor*Bjornsson—aka "The Mountain" from*Game of Thrones—recently proved that he is a very strong man.

The Mountain had already been named*Europe's strongest man. Over the weekend, he added to his legacy by setting a record in the*World's Strongest Viking competition.

Bjornsson*broke a world record that, according to*IronMind, had stood for 1,000 years. What did he do? He took five steps while carrying a log over 30 feet long that weighed 1,433 pounds.

It shouldn't come as much of a surprise that he won the competition.

According to his*Instagram account,*Bjornsson*now has his eyes set on the World's Strongest Man event.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...nes-breaks-1000-year-old-weightlifting-record


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 5, 2015)

strong MOFO!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 5, 2015)

Now that's impressive


----------



## psych (Feb 5, 2015)

He should fight crime lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 5, 2015)

psych said:


> He should fight crime lol



ya man ! he shld do something like DOG the Bounty hunter


----------



## K1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Definitely has the right nickname...The man should do some MMA


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 19, 2015)

This guy just keeps breaking records:muscles:


----------

